
Intel Driver and Support Assistant Will Reset UEFI Settings - JTechno
I&#x27;ve recently installed Windows 10 in my laptop where I already had Linux installed.<p>After restoring the boot order and booting Windows I installed Intel Driver &amp; Support Assistant to check for outdated drivers, it found one for the integrated graphics card and after installing it I could no longer boot Linux.<p>To my surprise it had enabled Secure Boot and deleted the Linux EFI entry without asking.<p>Do you think this is acceptable?
======
therealidiot
No, but we've entered an era where it's normal for users to have little/no
control over their own machines.

~~~
non-entity
That's really sad imo. I wonder how feasible it is to port open source
firmware platforms to new boards. Would be a very fascinating task, but also
very difficult as I imagine most hardware is undocumented, at least to the
general populace.

------
mokurai88
that's why i didnt use windows 10, i stickly stay on windows 7 and waiting to
end of services to move into a linux, not only about the control rule also
about the update which is mostly nowadays is make my pc run slower than before

